# Puffy Dessert Tortoise



## Eric Yauchzee (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello and thanks for this website. I am looking for any advice. I have two (brothers) California Dessert Tortoises. They have been in good health until this spring when one of them got puffy and stopped using his back legs. I immediately took him to a good reptile vet, spent $400 dollars on xrays, blood tests, etc. with no real answers. After waiting a month for improvement but seeing none, I tried another vet with the same end result....nothing. The vet said the puffiness is his lungs and air. You can see the bulging pushing out the front and rear portion of his shell in the pictures. He will not hibernate or eat much so I know something is wrong. He drags his back legs with some weakened use. Maybe stroke? Thanks for the help, Eric


----------



## RayRay (Jan 11, 2016)

I'm sorry but I am new here. I would suggest trying the health section. I have no idea what is wrong


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 11, 2016)

I don't know anything about your species but puffiness can be kidney related., maybe stones or an infection.
What are you feeding him?
Do you soak him?
Do you use a uvb lamp?
If you can tell us where you are located and post a picture of his enclosure that may give some clues.
Use the Search facility to look for puffiness or puffy and see what the results throw out until someone with experience of this can advise you.


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 11, 2016)

There may be some info here.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/bloating-in-hindquarters.17675/#post-157626

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/my-tortoise-wont-use-her-back-legs-help.112595/#post-1045298


----------



## GeorgeUK (Jan 11, 2016)

I haven't got the knowledge or experience to offer any advice, but I would just like to add my best wishes. I hope he returns to normal health swiftly


----------



## Lyn W (Jan 11, 2016)

You will find lots of information on your CDT here too.
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/forums/north-american-tortoises-genus-gopherus.72/
I really hope you can get correct treatment for this poor tort.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 11, 2016)

Puffiness generally means water retention. And with the back leg paralysis it seems like some sort of nerve problem. If I were you, I'd try to find a vet who is well-versed in taking care of exotic animals. Try to find out which vet your zoo uses and see if he sees private patients.

I wish we could help you, but this problem is too serious to try to treat over the internet. A good exotic vet needs to see the tortoise in real time.


----------



## Ciri (Jan 12, 2016)

I agree with Yvonne, this is too complex for us to find the cause. I know it's got a be hard to hang in there when you've already worked with two reptile vets. It's probably a matter of just finding the right one to figure this out.

Since you've had blood work done, I'm assuming that exposure to toxins such as toxic mushrooms have been ruled out? Edema was part of the picture when my desert tortoise ate a poisonous mushroom a couple of years ago. My reptile vet was able to tell from the blood work that a toxic mushroom was the cause, even though he already suspected it based on the symptoms.

If it were me and I were living in California, I would try contacting the San Diego and Turtle and Tortoise Society to see if any of their members have any suggestions of a vet who might be able to give you a diagnosis. 

I know it's got to be tough to see him sick and not be able to find the answer yet. Hang in there – it's great you're looking out for him. Please keep us posted. I wish both of you all the best.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 12, 2016)

My tort partner, Will, has had very good experience with http://www.pethospitalpq.com/ . Dr. Boyer is quite knowledgeable and performed surgery on Will's male Manouria. He is completely satisfied with Dr. Boyer's treatment of the tortoise.


----------



## Markw84 (Jan 12, 2016)

I did have a fairly large aquatic turtle with exactly the same symptoms. Turned out to be a systemic infection that did cause that same bloating and almost complete loss of movement in the hind limbs. Looked exactly like your tortoise's symptoms. After the vet prescribed antibiotics, dry-docking and increased heat. we administered a series of injections over 21 days. Complete recovery and the turtle has been great for a year now. It was a completely isolated case in a pond with over 50 turtles. She was the only one who ever was affected.


----------



## popeye tortoise (Jan 12, 2016)

This is way out of my experience, But very interesting to see what the out come. I am sorry to see your tortoise suffering and you and your tortoise are in my thoughts.


----------



## lilmegtgood (Jan 20, 2016)

Tell that tortoise I hope it gets well!


----------

